# Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?



## JJ Walker (5. Mai 2014)

*Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Hallo. Ich habe bei mir erfolgreich die Lüftersteuerung kaze master eingebaut. Funktioniert super nur habe ich vergessen die temp fühler am cpu anzubringen. Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es ein programm gibt das mir zuverlässige werte von der Temperatur gibt damit ich weis wie ich die lüfter einstellen muss damit die cpu auch unter last nicht abraucht.? Evtl. Auch noch mehr temparatur werte.
Im uefi bios monitor kann ich bei meine temperatzren ja anschauen so was in der art für den Desktop wäre gut. 
Gruß aus m Biergarten am Main  JJ.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

HWMonitor - Download - CHIP


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Der HWMonitor liest alle Sensoren die dein PC bietet sehr zuverlässig aus. 

EDIT: Jetzt bin ich sogar wenn ich nur einen Satz tippe schon zu lahm. Verdammtes Multitabbing


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

HwInfo ist auch keine Niete was das auslesen angeht


----------



## JJ Walker (5. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der HWMonitor liest alle Sensoren die dein PC bietet sehr zuverlässig aus.
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt bin ich sogar wenn ich nur einen Satz tippe schon zu lahm. Verdammtes Multitabbing



Gibt da vll die möglichkeit die temps in einem eck anzuzeigen aucj wenn ich spiele?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Nein, dafür bräuchtest du ein DirectX Overlay was nicht Bestandteil von Ausleseprogrammen ist im Normalfall.
Der MSI Afterburner kann sowas zum Beispiel, aber nicht für die CPU sondern nur für die Grafikkarte.

Was der HWMonitor aber immer tut ist Min und Max Werte mitzuloggen falls dich diese nach dem Spiel interessieren.


----------



## JJ Walker (5. Mai 2014)

Aha ok. Danke naja das Programm reicht mir. Solange es zuverlässig ist. Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Gegen Auslesefehler bist du nie ganz sicher, der HWMonitor hat sich aber als zuverlässig bewährt.
Wenn es wirklich Auslesefehler geben sollte bemerkt man das auch meist an völlig abstrusen Werten (etwa 150 oder -80°C oder ähliches.)


----------



## Bandicoot (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Du könntest auch nen 2. Monitor dranhängen und dann Aida64, CoreTemp, ... laufen lassen. 

2. Möglichkeit:
Das ATI Tray tool konnte sowas. Im ATT Menu->Werkzeuge & Einstellungen->BildImBildAnzeige
Kannst noch nen Hotkey festlegen zum AN7AUS schalten. Solls immer angezeigt werden nim den Haken bei Versteken raus. 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob das noch so geht.

[URL]http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=167078&d=1261503158[/URL] [URL]http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=167079&d=1261503158[/URL]


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

HwInfo kann alles auch an Logitech Tastatur-Bildschirmen ausgeben.
So mache ich es, habe immer alles im Blick, ohne nervige ImBild Einblendungen


----------



## JJ Walker (5. Mai 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6405743 schrieb:
			
		

> HwInfo kann alles auch an Logitech Tastatur-Bildschirmen ausgeben.
> So mache ich es, habe immer alles im Blick, ohne nervige ImBild Einblendungen



Auch roccat tastaturen. Weil dafolgt bald eine.


----------



## Goyoma (5. Mai 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6405743 schrieb:
			
		

> HwInfo kann alles auch an Logitech Tastatur-Bildschirmen ausgeben.
> So mache ich es, habe immer alles im Blick, ohne nervige ImBild Einblendungen



Wieviel kostet eine solche Logitech Tastatur mit dem Display?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Logitech G510s Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-004968)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet eine solche Logitech Tastatur mit dem Display?


 Meine ?
Gibts zum Schnäppchenpreis


----------



## Goyoma (6. Mai 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6406199 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ?
> Gibts zum Schnäppchenpreis



Vielen Dank!


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*



JJ Walker schrieb:


> Gibt da vll die möglichkeit die temps in einem eck anzuzeigen aucj wenn ich spiele?



Würde mit HWInfo gehen, aber nur in Verbindung mit dem MSI Afterburner, die Temperaturen die der anzeigt stimmten bisher eigentlich immer mit den von HWMonitor, Speccy und auch CoreTemp überein.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Hallo, habe gerade mal die aktuelle Beta 19 vom MSI Afterburner geladen, welche es dir erlaubt, die CPU Temperatur aller 4 Kerne auf dem On Screen Display anzeigen zu lassen.

MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie CPU Temperatur zuverlässig auslesen?*

Die Temperaturen vom Afterburner sind aber zu niedrig. Dort kommt meine NB-CPU auf maximal 80°C.

Im Throttlestop werden bis zu 96°C bzw. die unmittelbare Reserve zum Tjunc (höchste zugelassene Betriebstemperatur) angezeigt.

Intel lässt die Hardwaretoolentwickler ein wenig Rätselraten, wie die Ausgaben des DTS genau in Temperaturen umzusetzen sind.
Auf jeden Fall kannst du keine Werte 2er Tools direkt vergleichen.

Throttlestop empfand ich jedoch als genau, da die CPU nach Deaktivierung der Auswertung des PROCHOT-Flags (regelt die Thermische Drosselung) bei 96 oder 97°C (bzw. ist die verbliebene "Reserve" auf Null gesunken) in die Notabschaltung gegangen ist.

Außerdem hat es eine Log-Funktion, die Grafik und CPU-Temperatur und Takt intervallmäßig in eine Excel-verwertbare Textdatei schreibt.


----------

